# إنتانات المجاري البولية المتكررة



## اني بل (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الخطيرة في حال إهمال علاجها والتي قد تصل درجة الفشل الكلوي .. وخطورة 

الإهمال هذه يلزم التوعية حولها لتفادي أذية الكلية ...‏ 
‏ 

- ما أعراض مرض إلتهاب المجاري البولية ?‏ 

يمكن تقسيم أعراض المرض إلى ما يلي :‏ 

- أعراض بولية حرقة بولية , زيادة عدد مرات التبول , زحير بولي , عسرة تبول , تقاطر وتنقيط البول مع خروج فقط بضع قطرات من البول في المرات المتتالية من التبول .‏ 

أعراض غير بولية : ألم فوق العانة , ألم أسفل الظهر وأحياناً عروءات مع ترفع حروري ونقص الشهية مع توعك وقمه و إقياء وقد يشكو الأطفال من ألم بطني موضعي أو معمم ..‏ 

- قد تكون أعراض إنتان المجاري البولية خفيفة جداً حتى إنه قد يطلق عليها » لاعرضية « ..‏ 

- على العكس قد تكون الاعراض شديدة لدرجة إنها تسبب تجرثم دم أو صدمة إنتانية ..‏ 

وبشكل عام يشك بحدوث إنتان للمجاري البولية في الحالات التالية :‏ 

- عند كل طفل لديه عروءات وترفع حروري أو سوء هضم مزمن .‏ 

- عند كل امرأة حامل لديها سخونة .‏ 

- عند كل مريض لديه خمج دم غامض ولا سيما عند وجود زيادة في عدد مرات التبول .‏ 

- في حال سوء الهضم المزمن مع إحمرار اللسان وجفافه .‏ 

- هل النساء عرضه للإصابة بهذا المرض أكثر من الرجال وما تفسير ذلك ?‏ 

إن النساء أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض أكثر من الذكور ومرد ذلك عدة أسباب هي :‏ 

- أن القناة البولية التي تنقل البول من المثانة إلى الوسط الخارجي والمسماة طبياً بالاحليل هي أقصر عند المرأة مما هو الحال عند الرجل وباعتبار أن الجراثيم المسببة لالتهاب المثانة يكون مصدرها الاحليل الذي تنتقل من خلاله الجراثيم إلى المثانة .. وبالتالي فإن طريق الجراثيم أقصر عند الإناث ما تكثر الإنتانات البولية السفلية أكثر عند المرأة .‏ 

- أن الموقع التشريحي للاحليل الأنثوي يعلو تجويف المهبل الذي تسكن بشرته جراثيم ممرضة ما يجعل إمكانية حدوث الانتان البولي الصاعد يزداد بكثرة عند الإناث .‏ 

¯ يترافق الحمل أيضاً بزيادة معدل انتان المجاري البولية عند النساء وذلك لعدة أسباب منها هرمونية ..‏ 

- تعد الإلتهابات النسائية السفلية والدورة الطمثية الشهرية دوراً مهيئاً لإنتانات المجاري البولية .‏ 

- قلة الحركة والجهد الفيزيائي والبدانة وقلة شرب السوائل كلها عوامل إضافية تزيد من إمكانية حدوث الإنتانات البولية .‏ 

- تصادف حدوث التشوهات الخلقية البولية بشكل واضح عند الإناث كما هو الحال عند تشوه الجذر المثاني - الحالبي -‏ 

- بعض المراجع تشير إلى وجود خلل في توزع المستقبلات اللاصقة للجراثيم والمستقبلات الحالة للجراثيم إذ يزيد النوع الأول وينقص النوع الثاني على مستوى المهبل وبالتالي يزداد تركيز الجراثيم الممرضة .‏ 

- كيف يشخص المرض ?‏ 

التشخيص سهل جداً ويتم عن طريق الآتي :‏ 

- إجراء فحص بول وراسب أي الفحص العياني والمجهري الخلوي الجرثومي لعينة البول من قبل المخبري المتخصص وقد تجرى أحياناً بعض الاختبارات الكيماوية الحيوية الخاصة .‏ 

- إجراء مزرعة جرثومية وإجراء التحسس بهدف عزل الجرثومة وتحديد أعدادها ومعرفة أنواع الصادرات الحيوية التي تقتل الجرثومة أو توقف نموها .‏ 

- الفحوص الشعاعية الأخرى مثل التصوير بالأمواج فوق الصوتية والصورة الظليلة للجهاز البولي وتفيد خاصة في معرفة سبب الإنتان مثلها مثل التنظير البولي السفلي .‏ 

ولا بد من التقيد بالشروط النظامية لفحص عينة البول وذلك من أجل الحصول على نتائج صحيحة ومنها نذكر : أخذ القسم المتوسط وما بعده من الرشق البولي وذلك كعينة بول وفحص البول مباشرة بعد أخذه أو على الأكثر بعد 4 ساعات من أخذه ويحفظ خلالها في درجة حرارة +4 مْ وينبغي تجنب تلوث عينة البول من الجلد عند فوهة الصماخ البولي الخارجية أو من الأعضاء التناسلية عند المرأة ويجب استقبال عينة البول في حاوٍ معقم وينصح البعض بإجراء بزل مثاني فوق عاني من أجل أخذ عينة البول .‏ 

- من الملاحظ إهمال أغلب المرضى لعلاج إلتهاب المجاري البولية‏ 

ما السبب برأيك وما عواقب ذلك ?‏ 
للأسف هناك الكثير من المرضى لا يراجعون الطبيب من أجل إنتان المجاري البولية أو حتى يراجعون بشكل متأخر بعد حدوث المضاعفات والعقابيل ويتحمل المسؤولية في ذلك طرفي المشكلة أي المريض أولاً والطبيب ثانياً وبالمحصلة ثقافة المجتمع ووسائل إعلامه وإذا ما أردنا التفصيل أكثر فإنه يهمل بعض المرضى الأعراض ويعزونها إلى أسباب غير مقنعه مثل البرد أو الإجهاد وغيرهما ويأمل أن تزول الأعراض غداً أو بعد غد وقد يلجأ إلى الوصفات الشعبية ومثيلاتها .‏ 

كما أنه يقع على عاتق الطبيب والكادر الطبي من خلال الطرق المختلفة ولا سيما الإعلامية منها نشر الثقافة الطبية وتوعية المواطن العادي بخطورة إنتان المجاري البولية .‏ 

ونؤكد على أن تشخيص وعلاج إنتان المجاري البولية سهل في مراحله الأولى وأما في حال إهمال علاجه فإنه سيتطور نحو الاختلاطات والعقابيل ومنها نذكر تشكل الحصيات البولية وحدوث الصدمات الإنتانية وسوء وظيفة الكليتين الذي قد يصل درجة الفشل الكلوي .‏ 

- بالمقابل يشكو المرضى من تكرار إلتهاب المجاري البولية فما السبب برأيك ?‏ 

هذا السؤال هام جداً ذلك إنه في حالات كثيرة يعالج إنتان المجاري البولية عند المريض ولكن لا يلبث أن يعاود الإنتان من جديد والهام هنا معرفة سبب معاودة الإنتان . فمن المعروف أن إنتان المجاري البولية هو في معظم الأحيان نتيجة لسبب ما في الجهاز البولي أي أنه عرض ثانوي لسبب ما أو بمعنى أخر يعتبر عرضاً لمرض ما ومن أجل المعالجة الصحيحة ينبغي حتماً معرفة السبب أو المرض المسبب وبالتالي يتضح هنا أهمية معالجة المسبب ( المرض الأصلي ) وليس معالجة النتيجة فقط ( أي إلتهاب المجاري البولية ) وببساطة لنتصور أن حريقاً قد أندلع بالطبع سنحاول إخماده ولكن لمنع حدوثه ثانية فإنه من المنطقي معالجة الأدوات والوسائل التي أدت لاندلاعه أي إنه عندما يعالج المسبب تزول النتيجة ومن هنا نستنتج أن السبب في عودة أو نكس الإنتان هو الخلل في التشخيص أو المعالجة العرضية أو السببية .‏ 

- هل يحتمل أن يكون إلتهاب المجاري البولية مؤشراً لأمراض أخرى ?‏ 
بالتأكيد يحتمل أن يكون إلتهاب المجاري البولية مؤشراً لأمراض أخرى أي أنه يعتبر من هذا المنظور عرضاً لمرض أو خافياً وراءه آفة بولية أخرى كالحصاة أو الضخامة البروستاتية أو تضيق الاحليل وفي الحقيقة أنه نصل إلى مرحلة وكأننا ندور في حلقة مفرغة كل يؤثر على الأخر فالآفة البولية الأصلية تؤدي لحدوث الإنتان والإنتان يزيد من حدة الآفة البولية وهكذا دواليك ..‏ 

- هل تحدث مضاعفات مرضية لمرض إلتهاب المجاري البولية ?‏ 

طبعاً توجد مضاعفات مرضية لإلتهاب المجاري البولية إذ أنه يحتمل نشوء أمراض بولية جديدة كالتضيقات في الجهاز البولي المفرغ يليها الركودة البولية وتشكل الحصيات وقد تحدث صدمة إنتانية أو بيلة دموية أو قد تتأذى وظيفة الكلية حتى بلوغ درجة الفشل الكلوي ومن جهة أخرى قد يتطور المرض الأساسي المسبب للإنتان نحو الأسوء .‏ 

- بماذا تنصح المرضى ?‏ 

يمكن توجيه النصائح الأتية :‏ 

- الإكثار من تناول السوائل بمعدل خمسة » ليتر « أو أكثر خلال الـ 24 ساعة .‏ 

- إتباع نظام غذائي يفيد في إنقاص PH البول إلى خمسة أو أقل ( أي PH حمضي بشكل صريح وهذا له دور قاتل للجراثيم ) ويمكن تحقيق ذلك عند الإكثار من تناول فيتامين C .‏ 

- ممارسة الرياضة بكل أنواعها ومنها رياضة المشي .‏ 

- التخلص من مصدر الإنتان كالتخلص من الحصاة البولية .‏ 

- القيام بإجراءت خاصة والمراقبة الدقيقة للأشخاص المعرضين أكثر من غيرهم لإنتان المجاري البولية كما هو الحال عند السكريين .‏ 

- عدم إضاعة الوقت بالوصفات الشعبية غير المستندة إلى أساس علمي .‏ 

- تعريف الجميع بإنتانات المجاري البولية .‏

http://wehda.alwehda.gov.sy/_archive.asp?FileName=88976781520060913101150​


----------



## اني بل (2 سبتمبر 2009)

إنتانات السبيل البولي العلوي والكلى
INFECTIONS OF THE UPPER URINARY TRACT AND KIDNEY

إن نسبة المرضى الذين لديهم التهاب مثانة أو بيلة جرثومية وقد امتدت الإصابة للكلية غير معروفة، ولكنها قد تعادل 50% تقريباً. من الناحية السريرية نجد أنه من المستحيل غالباً معرفة وجود إنتان كلوي.

الآلية الإمراضية:
عادة ينجم الإنتان الجرثومي الذي يصيب المتن الكلوي عن صعود العوامل الممرضة عبر الإحليل رغم أنه قد ينتقل إليه بواسطة الدم. تنجم 75% من الحالات عن الإيشيرشيا الكولونية والباقي عن المتقلبات أو الكلبسيلا أو العنقوديات أو العقديات. عادة يوجد عامل معرقل أو أكثر (انظر الجدول 30) ولكن قد يحدث هذا الإنتان عند الرضع والنساء دون وجود أحد هذه العوامل. إن الركودة ضمن السبيل البولي تلحق الخلل بآليات الدفاع الخاصة به، كذلك فإن وجود التندبات أو الكيسات الكلوية يسهل الإصابة بالإنتان. قد يكون لب الكلية مؤهباً للإصابة بالإنتان أكثر من باقي أجزاء الكلية بسبب انخفاض توتر الأوكسجين ضمنه وارتفاع الحلولية ضمنه وارتفاع تركيز شوارد الهيدروجين والأمونيا الأمر الذي يؤدي للتأثير سلباً على وظائف الكريات البيض. كذلك فإن ارتفاع الأسمولالية قد يؤدي إلى تحول الجراثيم إلى الأشكال -ل المعندة على الصادات.

الجدول 30: الآلية الإمراضية لإنتانات السبيل البولي.

الإنتان الذي لا يحدث كاختلاط: 
 ·    السبيل البولي طبيعي من الناحية التشريحية والفيزيولوجية.

 ·    الوظيفة الكلوية طبيعية.

 ·    لا يوجد اضطراب مرافق يلحق الخلل بآليات الدفاع.

الإنتان الحادث كاختلاط:

 ·  السبيل البولي غير طبعي مثل الانسداد، الحصيات، الجزر المثاني الحالبي، الاضطرابات العصبية، قثطرة بولية، التهاب موثة مزمن، كلية كيسية، اعتلال كلوي بالمسكنات، تندب كلوي.

 ·    اضطراب أو علاج دوائي يؤهب للإنتان البولي (مثل الداء السكري).


I. التهاب الحويضة والكلية الحاد ACUTE PYELONEPHRITIS:
A. التشريح المرضي:
تلتهب الحويضة ويتشكل ضمنها خراجات صغيرة (ضمن المتن الكلوي غالباً). يظهر الفحص النسجي ارتشاحاً بؤرياً بالعدلات التي يمكن رؤيتها غالباً ضمن الأنابيب. هذه الكريات غير شائعة في الحالات المرضية الأخرى.

B. المظاهر السريرية:
يحدث ألم مفاجئ في الخاصرة في جهة واحدة أو في الجهتين، ينتشر إلى الحفرة الحرقفية والمنطقة فوق العانة، يصاب حوالي 30% من المرضى بعسر التبول نتيجة وجود التهاب مثانة مرافق. قد تكون المظاهر التي تشير لإنتان بولي غائبة ولاسيما عند المسنين. عادة يكون المريض محموماً، وقد يصاب بالإقياء والرعدات، وقد تتطور الحالة لاحقاً إلى إنتان دم مع انخفاض التوتر الشرياني. يوجد مضض ودفاع في المنطقة القطنية، يلاحظ كثرة تعداد الكريات البيض. يظهر فحص البول بيلة قيحية ووجود كريات حمر وخلايا أنبوبية ظهارية ووجود عوامل ممرضة.

قد يتظاهر التهاب الحويضة والكلية الحاد عند الرضع والأطفال بحمى دون أية أعراض موضعة، وقد يتظاهر في البداية بالاختلاجات والوسن وبتمدد البطن والإسهالات. عند الطفل المحموم يجب دوماً فحص البول لتحري الخلايا القيحية والعوامل الممرضة.

في حالات نادرة يتطور تنخر أنبوبي حاد يلي هجمة التهاب الحويضة والكلية الحاد. تطرح أشلاء الحليمات الكلوية في البول حيث يمكن تحديدها نسجياً، إن هذا الاختلاط الذي قد يؤدي لحدوث قصور كلوي حاد يحدث بشكل خاص عند المرضى السكريين أو المصابين بانسداد بولي مزمن، وهو يرى أيضاً (بغياب الإنتان) في اعتلال الكلى بالمسكنات والداء المنجلي.

C. التشخيص التفريقي:
يجب تمييز التهاب الحويضة والكلية الحاد عن التهاب الزائدة الحاد والتهاب الرتوج والتهاب المرارة والتهاب البوق وعن الخراج حول الكلية أيضاً، حيث يلاحظ في هذه الحالة ألم ومضض ملحوظان في منطقة الكلية ويلاحظ أيضاً تبارز أو انتباج الخاصرة على الجانب المؤوف. يكون المريض متعباً بشدة ومحموماً، وبالفحص المخبري نلاحظ وجود كثرة كريات بيض في الدم مع إيجابية زرع الدم، تكون الأعراض البولية غائبة ولا يحوي البول خلايا قيحية أو عوامل ممرضة.

D. التدبير:
 الاستقصاءات الضرورية. يعتمد التشخيص على المظاهر السريرية وعلى نتائج زرع البول. يجب إجراء تصوير بولي بأمواج فوق الصوت دون تأخير. يجب إعطاء الصادات الحيوية وريدياً في الحالات الشديدة مثل سيفالوسبورين أو جنتاميسين، انظر (الجدول 32 و EBM Panel) ومن ثم الانتقال للشكل الفموي منها. أما في الحالات الأقل شدة يمكن استخدام الصادات الحيوية الفموية فقط. إن البنسيلينات والسيفالوسبورينات آمنة خلال الحمل، بينما يجب تجنب بقية الصادات خلال هذه الفترة. يجب الاستمرار بالعلاج لمدة 7-14 يوماً. يجب إعادة الزرع خلال الشوط العلاجي وبعد 7 أيام و 21 يوماً من انتهاء العلاج.

 استقصاء المرضى المصابين بإنتان بولي حاد.

الاستقصاء
 الاستطبابات

زرع عينة بولية من منتصف التبول أو برشفها عبر الطريق فوق العانة.
 كل المرضى.

فحص البول مجهرياً لتحري الكريات البيض وأسطوانات الكريات الحمر والكريات الحمر.
 كل المرضى.

فحص البول بشريحة الغمس لتحري الدم والبروتين والغلوكوز.
 كل المرضى.

تعداد الدم الكامل.
 الرضع والأطفال، والبالغين المصابين بالتهاب الحويضة والكلية أو التهاب الموثة الحاد.

التركيز المصلي للبولة والكرياتينين والشوارد.
 الرضع والأطفال، التهاب الحويضة والكلية الحاد، إنتان السبيل البولي الناكس.

زرع الدم.
 الحمى، الرعدات أو وجود دلائل على الصدمة الإنتانية.

الفحص الحوضي.
 النساء المصابات بإنتانات بولية متكررة.

المس الشرجي.
 الرجال (لفحص الموثة).

التصوير الكلوي بأمواج فوق الصوت.
 لكشف الحصيات والكيسات والانسداد.

الرضع والأطفال، والرجال بعد هجمة الإنتان البولي الأولى.

النساء المصابات بالتهاب حويضة وكلية حاد أو بإنتان بولي ناكس بعد علاجه أو المصابات بإنتان بولي أو ببيلة جرثومية خفية خلال الحمل (يستطب إجراء تصوير كلوي ظليل بالحقن الوريدي بعد مرور 6 أسابيع على الولادة).

التصوير البولي الظليل بالحقن عبر الوريد، مع أخذ صورة للمثانة بعد التبول لكشف الاضطرابات التشريحية والفيزيولوجية.
 بديل عن التصوير بأمواج فوق الصوت ولاسيما عند الحاجة لتصوير الجهاز الجامع والحالبين.

التصوير المثاني الإحليلي الظليل خلال التبول: لكشف الجزر المثاني الحالبي وتحديد شدته، ولكشف اضطراب الإفراغ المثاني.
 الرضع والأطفال الذين لديهم نتائج شاذة بالتصوير الكلوي عبر الوريد.

أي مريض يشك بأن لديه اضطراب في إفراغ المثانة.

تنظير المثانة.
 المرضى المصابين ببيلة دموية مزمنة، وأولئك الذين نشك باحتمال وجود آفة مثانية لديهم.


 الصادات الحيوية المناسبة لعلاج إنتانات السبيل البولي عند البالغين.

الدواء
 علاج الإنتان البولي المفترض
 علاج التهاب الحويضة والكلية المفترض
 علاج التهاب الموثة الحاد
 العلاج الوقائي أو المثبط لنمو الجراثيم

الجرعة
 مدة الشوط
 الجرعة
 مدة الشوط
 الجرعة
 مدة الشوط
 الجرعة

تري ميثوبريم:
 300 ملغ يومياً.
 3 أيام.
 300 ملغ يومياً.
 7-14 يوماً.
 200 ملغ كل 12 ساعة.
 4-6 أسابيع.
 100 ملغ ليلاً.

أموكسيسيللين مع

كلافولينيك أسيد:
 250 ملغ كل 8 ساعات.
 3 أيام.
 250-500 ملغ كل

 8 ساعات.
 7-14 يوماً.


 250 ملغ ليلاً.

جنتاميسين1:


 3-5 ملغ/كغ يومياً حقناً وريدياً.
 7-14 يوماً.




سيفوروكسيم2:


 250 ملغ كل 12 ساعة فموياً أو 750 ملغ كل 6-8 ساعات حقناً وريدياً.
 7-14 يوماً.

يعطى العلاج وريدياً للمريض ذي الوضع الخطر.




سيبروفلوكساسين2:
 250-500 ملغ كل 12 ساعة.
 3 أيام.
 250-500 ملغ كل 12 ساعة فموياً أو 100 ملغ كل 12 ساعة حقناً وريدياً.
 7-14 يوماً.
 250 ملغ كل 12 ساعة.
 4-6 أسابيع.


سيفالكسين:






 250 ملغ ليلاً.

إريثرومايسين:




 250 ملغ كل 6 ساعات.
 4-6 أسابيع.


1 تتحدد جرعته حسب تركيز كرياتينين المصل وتركيزه (الجنتاميسين) المصلي أيضا.

2 يجب تعديل جرعته عند المريض المصاب باضطراب شديد في الوظيفة الكلوية.



 التهاب الحويضة والكلية عند النساء غير الحوامل: الصادات الحيوية المثالية: 

أظهرت التجارب العشوائية المضبوطة المتعددة (وبشكل متعاضد) أن إعطاء الصادات الفموية مثل تري ميثوبريم - سولفاميثوكسازول أو أموكسيسيللين - كلافولينيك أسيد أو الفلوروكينولونات فعالة في علاج التهاب الحويضة والكلية غير المختلط وذلك عند الإناث خارج المشفى.

كذلك توجد أدلة محدودة على أن الصادات الحيوية الوريدية فعالة في علاج هذه الحالة عند المرضى المقبولين بالمشفى وأنه يجب عدم استخدام الأمبيسيللين لوحده لعلاج الإنتان بالإيشيرشيا الكولونية لأنها معندة عليه.

أظهرت تجربتان عشوائيتان مضبوطتان أنه لا فرق في الفعالية بين الصادات الفموية من جهة والوريدية من جهة أخرى.


II. التدرن الكلوي RENAL TUBERCULOSIS:
يكون التدرن الكلوي غالباً ثانوياً للتدرن في موضع آخر من الجسم ، وهو ينجم عن وصول العامل الممرض إلى الكلى محمولاً بالدم. تتطور الآفة الأولية في القشر الكلوي وإذا لم تعالج فإنها قد تتقرح إلى الحويضة مما يؤدي لانتشار الإنتان إلى المثانة والبربخ والحويصلات المنوية والموثة.

يميل هذا المرض للحدوث عند الشباب، وقد يتظاهر ببيلة دموية ناكسة وعسرة تبول ناجمة عن امتداد الإصابة إلى المثانة. كذلك قد تظهر على المريض أعراض وعلامات التدرن الجهازية مثل الوهن والحمى والفتور ونقص الوزن.

قد ينجم القصور الكلوي المزمن عن تخرب النسيج الكلوي أو عن انسداد السبيل البولي التالي لتليف الآفات. قد يكون زرع البول على الأوساط العادية سلبياً رغم وجود بيلة قيحية، وبالفعل فإن وجود بيلة قيحية عقيمة يشكل استطباباً لإجراء الزرع على أوساط خاصة بالعصيات السلية. يجب تأكيد انتشار التدرن الكلوي إلى السبيل البولي السفلي بتنظير المثانة.

  قضايا عند المرضى المسنين:

إنتانات السبيل البولي: 

 ·  تزداد نسبة حدوث البيلة الجرثومية اللا أعراضية مع التقدم بالسن. حيث ترتفع بنسبة 40% تقريباً عند النساء و 30% عند الرجال في حال عدم وجود العناية الجيدة.

 ·  تشمل العوامل التي تؤدي لهذه الظاهرة كلاً من زيادة شيوع الشذوذات البنيوية المستبطنة، وعوز الأستروجين بعد سن الإياس وزيادة الثمالة البولية عند النساء، وضخامة الموثة وانخفاض فعالية مفرزاتها القاتلة للجراثيم عند الرجال.

 ·    يعد السبيل البولي أشيع مصدر لتجرثم الدم عند المرضى المسنين المقبولين في المشافي.

 ·    إن حدوث سلس البول أو زيادة شدته مظهر شائع لإنتان السبيل البولي عند النساء المسنات.

 ·  لا يوجد دليل على أن الإنتانات البولية عند المسنين تؤدي لتبدلات طفيفة في القدرة أو الوظيفة العقلية دون وجود دلائل سريرية موضعة تشير لهذه الإنتانات (أعراض بولية).

 ·  تستجيب النساء اللاتي في سن الإياس المصابات بإنتان بولي سفلي بشكل سيئ للأشواط العلاجية القصيرة بالصادات وقد يستطب إعطاؤهم العلاج لمدة تزيد عن 3 أيام.

 ·  يوجد دليل ضعيف على مدى فائدة علاج البيلة الجرثومية اللاأعراضية عند المسنين فهو لا يحسن أعراض السلس المزمن ولا ينقص نسبة المراضة أو المواتة التاليين للإنتان البولي الأعراضي.

 ·  قد يؤدي علاج البيلة الجرثومية اللاأعراضية (ببساطة) إلى ظهور تأثيرات جانبية دوائية وإلى ظهور سلالات جرثومية معندة.

http://www.mediall1.com/davidson/genitourinary/39.htm​


----------



## اني بل (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الإنتانات البولية عند الحامل
www.tartoos.com

تعد المرأة الحامل مهيأة للإصابة بالإنتانات البولية بنسبة أكبر من غير الحامل ، ويعود ذلك إلى الركودة البولية المرافقة للحمل والتي تؤهب لنمو مستعمرات جرثومية وحدوث إنتان بولي . www.tartoos.com

وأسباب هذه الركودة خلال الحمل :
·        وهن عضلات الجهاز البولي المفرغ ( الحالب والحويضة ) بسبب تأثير هرمونات الحمل . 
·        انضغاط الحالب بالرحم مما يشكل إعاقة لمرور البول . 
·        انضغاط المثانة بالرحم . 
وتزداد الركودة البولية مع تقدم عمر الحمل ( زيادة حجم الرحم – تأثير الهرمونات ) ، وتزداد أيضاً في حال وجود مشاكل بولية سابقة للحمل ( حصيات بولية – تضيق – وصل حويضي حالبي .. ) 
وتتراوح الأشكال السريرية للإنتانات البولية من بيلة جرثومية لا عرضية – التهاب مثانة – التهاب حويضة وكلية ، وعند تشخيص إنتان بولي وتقديم العلاج المناسب فإن نسبة الشفاء عالية جداً ، بينما في حال التأخر في التشخيص مع علاج غير فعال تزداد نسبة حدوث الاختلاطات والعقابيل عند الجنين والحامل . 
·        اختلاطات الإنتان البولي عند الجنين :

·        خداج ( ولادة قبل الأوان ) 
·        أطفال ناقصي الوزن . 
·        وفيات حول الولادة . 

·        اختلاطات الإنتانات البولية عند الحامل : 

·        الاختلاطات الأكثر خطورة هو إنتان دم . 
·        خراج كلية . 
·        ارتفاع توتر شرياني مما يؤهي لحدوث انسمام حملي . 
ومن خطورة هذه الاختلاطات على الحامل والجنين تكمن أهمية تحري وجود إنتان بولي ، ويتم بإجراء فحص بولي ، وهو فحص بسيط وغير مكلف يفيدنا في كشف بيلة جرثومية أو وجود بيلة قيحية أو وجود بيلة بروتينية والتي توجه نحو انسمام حملي . 
وينصح بإجراء فحص بول مع كل زيادة روتينية للطبيب وعند وجود أي شكاية بولية . 
www.tartoos.com
·        الأشكال السريرية للإنتان البولي خلال الحمل : 

-         بيلة جرثومية لا عرضية : 
وهي وجود عدد من المستعمرات الجرثومية في البول دون وجود أعراض بولية سفلية ، ونسبة حدوث البيلة الجرثومية اللاعرضية عند النساء الحوامل وغير الحوامل هي حوالي 5 % ، ولكن نسبة اختلاطاتها وتحولها إلى إنتان بولي فعال هي أعلى عند الحوامل . 
وعند تشخيص بيلة جرثومية لا عرضية يجب الماشرة بعلاج فعال . 

-         التهاب المثانة : 
وتشكو الحامل من عسرة تبويل – تعدد بيلات – إلحاح بولي – بول كريه الرائحة . 
www.tartoos.com
-         التهاب كلية وحويضة : 
وتشكو الحامل من ترفع حروري مفاجىء مع عرواءات – ألم خاصة ( ألم بالخاصرتين ) مع أعراض بولية سفلية  مثل عسرة تبويل – تعدد بيلات – إلحاح بولي مع غثيان وإقياء . 

المعالجة :www.tartoos.com
·        يجب أن يجري مسح للحوامل لكشف البيلة الجرثومية لمنع تطور التهاب حويضة وكلية ، وعندما تكتشف البيلة الجرثومية يجب علاجها ، اختيار الصادات محدود جداً خلال الحمل بسبب السمية على الجنين إجمالاً تعتبر البنسلينات والسيفالورسبورينات هي الصادرات الوحيدة التي تعتبر آمنة خلال الحمل . 

·        يجب أن يطبق شوط علاجي لثلاثة أيام لمعالجة البيلة الجرثومية اللاعرضية ، ويجب أن تقرر إزالة الجراثيم بالمتابعة بفحص البول وبإجراء زرع بول ، ويجب أن توضع المريضة على وقاية منخفضة الجرعة طوال المدة الباقية من الحمل . 
www.tartoos.com
·        التهاب الكلية والحويضة عند الحامل يتطلب علاج وريدي بالصادات ويجب أن يتابع بإجراء فحص بولي دوري للتأكد من الشفاء التام ، ويجب أن تجري فحوص دورية خلال الفترة الباقية من الحمل لأن نسبة النكس عالية . 

http://www.tartoos.com/HomePage/Rtable/MedecinMag/Women/women93.htm​


----------



## اني بل (2 سبتمبر 2009)

التهابات البول عند الأطفال "أخماج الجهاز البولي"

انتانات البول لدى الأطفال شائعة بشكل كبير لكنها مهملة مما قد تتسبب في مضاعفات غير محمودة بسبب تجاهل أو سوء التشخيص و مع ذلك فهناك أيضا مبالغات في تشخيصها عند عدم استخدام الطرق السليمة لذلك و لهذا سنتطرق لهذا المرض بشكل مبسط و مباشر حتى تعم الجميع الفائدة إن شاء الله.

تعريف:
اخماج الجهاز البولي أو ما تم التعارف عليه بالتهاب البول هو كل إخماج يحدث في أي عضو من الجهاز البولي مثل الكلى و حوض الكلى و المثانة و مجرى البول في الاحليل و من لطف الخالق أن أغلب إخماجات البول تحدث في المثانة أو مجرى البول.

انتشار المرض:
يكون انتشار انتانات البول لدى المواليد أكثر قليلا عند الأولاد عنه عند البنات إلا أنه و بعد تلك الفترة يكون واضحا بأن البنات يعانين أكثر من هذه الالتهابات الانتانية و خاصة لمن هم بالسابعة إلى الحادية عشر سنة من العمر.

أسبابه:
تتسبب انتانات و تسمم الدم عند المواليد بدخول البكتيريا المسببة للانتان إلى المسالك البولية و هذا غير الحال عند الأطفال الأكبر سنا حيث أن الانتان ينتشر عموديا من قبل البول الراكد في المثانة و صعوده للكلى بواسطة عملية ارتجاع للبول غير طبيعية عبر الحالبين لأسباب خلقية أو لضعف و استعداد مناعي لدى الطفل.

أنواعه:التهاب المثانة الجرثومي الحاد:و يحدث بسبب تكاثر البكتيريا بالمثانة مما يسبب احتقان للأغشية المخاطية المحيطة بالمثانة و قد يكون هناك عيوب خلقية بهذه المثانة تتسبب في تجمع البول و تكاثر هذه البكتيريا و قد تتكرر مما يسبب تصلب في جدار المثانة و صعوبة في ارتخاء عضلات المثانة و قد تؤدي إلى خلل في صمامات الحالبين و ارتجاع البول عبرهما إلى حوض الكلية.

التهاب الكلية و الحويضة الحاد:و يؤدي هذا الالتهاب إلى تضخم في الكلية و قد يحدث أن تجتمع بعض الخلايا الصديدية مكونة خراجا و خاصة لمن لديهم عيوب خلقية أو انسدادات.

التهاب الكلية و الحويضة المزمن:عدم علاج التهاب الكلية و الحويضة الحاد بشكل سليم و تكراره يسبب تليف و تكيس لأنسجة الكلية مما يجعل حجمها أصغر من الحجم الطبيعي و تتقلص معها الوظائف التي تقوم بها و قد تتضاعف إلى أن تصل لمرحلة الصور الكلوي أو الفشل التام. و غالبا ما تصاحب هذه الحالة عيوب خلقية مثل الارتجاع أو الانسدادات المصاحبة للحالبين.

الأعراض:تختلف أعراض انتانات البول من شخص لآخر و من عمر لآخر إلا أنه قد تختلط على الشخص هذه الأعراض و يصعب التفريق بين الخمج الذي يصيب المثانة أو الكلية.

الرضع المواليد:في هذه السن المبكرة من العمر قد تنعكس علامات انتان البول بوجود الحمى، اليرقان، الغثيان و الإقياء، الاسهال، عدم كسب الوزن و فشل النمو. و لهذا فيلزم الطبيب أن يأخذ عينة بول للفحص من كل رضيع يعاني من الحمى مجهولة السبب.

الأطفال :
تعاني هذه الفئة من تكرار عدد مرات البول عنها في المعتاد مع وجود ألم أثناء التبول و قد تصاحب ذلك سلس بولي حيث لا يستطيع فيها الطفل التحكم في البول من جديد و كما أن ألم البطن و تغيير رائحة البول من الأعراض الشائعة أيضا في هذه الحالات و خاصة في انتانات المثانة.
قد يتغير لون البول لدى الطفل إلى اللون الأحمر و خاصة عند التهاب المثانة الحاد الفيروسي أو ببكتيريا E. Coli .
بينما تكون الحمى مع الارتعاش و ألم البطن و الخاصرة مع وجود تضخم بالكلية و ارتفاع في ضغط الدم أحيانا من أعراض و علامات التهاب الكلية و الحويضة.


الفحوصات المخبرية:هناك عدة فحوصات مخبرية تطلب من المريض ، منها التشخيصي و منها ما يساعد على معرفة أسباب الالتهاب أو الخماج.
فحص البول:
يتم تشخيص الالتهابات البولية عن طريق زراعة الجراثيم من البول و ليكون التشخيص دقيقا فيجب اتباع عدة طرق لتجنب التلوث و تقدير التهابات غير حقيقية أو تسمى غير موثوقة.
الأطفال أقل من سنتين:
يفضل أخذ عينة عن طريق القسطرة أو بواسطة زرق إبرة في المثانة، أما أخذ عينة عن طريق تجميع البول في كيس لاصق فتكمن أهميته لو كان سالبا فقط أما كونه موجب فيتوجب أخذ عينة بالطريقة المذكورة آنفا.
الأطفال القادرين على الذهاب للمرحاض:
يمكن الحصول على عينة من منتصف التبول بعد غسل الاحليل بالبوفيدون ثم الماء أو الماء المالح و قد يستاعظ بذلك بغسل المنطقة جيدا بالماء و الصابون.
يجب تسليم عينة البول في أقل من 30 دقيقة لتجنب تكاثر الجراثيم و في عدم الاستطاعة فيمكن حفظ العينة في الثلاجة.

التصوير الاشعاعي:
يتم أخذ صور سونوغرافية لكل مريض يصاب بالتهاب (اخماج) الجهاز البولي ليتم التعرف على وجود عيوب خلقية أو توسع في حياض الكلى أو وجود تجمع صديدي.
كما يطلب بعد فترة بصور ملونة عن طريق القسطرة لمعرفة وجود ارتجاع للبول عبر الحالبين من عدمه و هناك طرق حديثة تمت في هذا المجال بواسطة الأشعة النووية و التي تستخدم أيضا لمعرفة وجود تليفات في الكلى أو خلل في وظيفتها.

العلاج:يمكن علاج الخماج المثاني بواسطة المضادات الحيوية عن طريق الفم و إذا كانت الأعراض غير شديدة فيمكن انتظار نتيجة المزرعة أما في حالة شدة الأعراض فيمكن أخذ عينة و أخذ المضاد الحيوي و يتم التأكد من مناسبته بعد ظهور النتيجة.
و قد يحتاج المريض مضادات حيوية عن طريق الوريد في حالات الأطفال الرضع و الإخماجات العلوية التي تتأثر فيها الكلى.
على أن يتم إعادة المزرعة بعد أسبوع من بداية العلاج للتأكد من فعالية الدواء ثم كل 3 أشهر لمدة سنة أو سنتين لقابلية انتكاسة المرض حتى في حال خلو المريض من التشوهات الخلقية.

الوقاية:
1- شرب الكثير من السوائل و بالأخص الماء.
2- التبول بكثرة و عدم حبس البول عند الإحساس بامتلاء المثانة.
3- الاستحمام المباشر عبر ما يعرف بالدوش أو الشاور و عدم استخدام ما يعرف بالبانيو أو المغطس الذي يتجمع فيه الماء النفاث.
4- تجنب استخدام الباودر و المعطرات من خلال البخاخات للمنطقة التناسلية و خاصة لدى الفتيات.
5- الختان للأطفال الذكور حيث وجد أنه يساعد على التقليل من نسبة الإخماجات  للجهاز البولي.​


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا يا جورجينا
ومجهود كبير منك يستحق الشكر لانة موضوع خطير و انت تناولت جوانب كثيرة في مخلتف الاعمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2009)

- الإكثار من تناول السوائل بمعدل خمسة » ليتر « أو أكثر خلال الـ 24 ساعة .‏ 

- إتباع نظام غذائي يفيد في إنقاص ph البول إلى خمسة أو أقل ( أي ph حمضي بشكل صريح وهذا له دور قاتل للجراثيم ) ويمكن تحقيق ذلك عند الإكثار من تناول فيتامين c .‏ 

- ممارسة الرياضة بكل أنواعها ومنها رياضة المشي .‏ 


انا امارس هذه النصائح بشكل دائم

احترازا منى وليس لاي سبب

الف شكر لمواضيعك المفيدة

سلام المسيح


----------

